# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Chợ tình Sapa bản sắc riêng của dân tộc mông

## dulichnt

Chợ tình Sa Pa là một nét văn hóa truyền thống của đồng bào các dân tộc Mông, Dao ở vùng cao Lào Cai nói riêng và vùng Tây Bắc nước ta nói chung từ xa xưa. Đó là do các bản làng ở xa, chợ phiên thường họp mỗi tuần một buổi vào sáng chủ nhật. Đêm hôm trước (thường là ngày thứ 7 hằng tuần), nam thanh nữ tú ở

các làng xã vùng xa đến trước buổi chợ để cùng qua đêm gặp gỡ, giao lưu tình cảm (thường là chơi trò kéo co, thổi khèn lá, hát giao duyên…) theo phong tục truyền thống của dân tộc mình. Sau đêm đi chơi chợ phiên, nhiều đôi trai gái đã trở nên thân thiết và hẹn gặp lại trong phiên chợ sau. Mùa xuân sau, trong số đó có không ít đôi đã trở thành bạn đời trăm năm. Có lẽ vì thế mà các nhà thơ ở Lào Cai gọi đó là những phiên chợ tình Sa Pa.

Hai chữ "Chợ tình" đã đi vào cách hiểu của người dưới xuôi như một phạm trù xã hội về tình yêu, hôn nhân. Giải thích thì có thể, nhưng chưa có cách nào định nghĩa thấu đáo về hai từ lắp ghép này. Bởi lẽ, gọi là chợ thì ở đó phải có mua có bán. Nhưng cái tình ở đây không ai bán, cũng chẳng ai mua. Vậy, đâu gọi là chợ!
Trớ trêu, những người yêu nhau lại lấy chợ làm nơi hò hẹn. Bởi vậy, nôm na có thể hiểu, Chợ tình là nơi hò hẹn, trao gửi tình cảm, có những cử chỉ yêu đương diễn ra ở chợ theo phong tục, tập quán tuỳ từng địa phương. Cũng đương nhiên và dễ hiểu vì chợ là đầu mối, là điểm nút của hầu hết những sinh hoạt văn hoá của đồng bào vùng cao.
Chợ tình nhiều người biết đến nhất là chợ tình Sapa - một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn đối với khách du lịch cả trong và ngoài nước. Cái thị trấn nhỏ bé này nằm lọt trong một vùng tiểu khí hậu ôn đới, mát mẻ quanh năm. Có những năm mùa đông tuyết rơi nên thật lãng mạn, hấp dẫn du khách. Mỗi tuần, chợ họp một lần vào tối thứ Bảy. Ðây là chợ của người Dao. Từ chiều, dưới phố và ở sân nhà thờ đã thấy rất nhiều phụ nữ đầu quấn khăn đỏ và mặc trang phục thêu hoa văn lộng lẫy cùng với những vòng bạc, khuy bạc, những đồng tiền nhỏ đính trên vai áo. Hấp dẫn hơn nữa là có những tiếng reo theo mỗi bước chân, từ những chùm lục lạc đồng xinh xắn đính trên những chiếc khăn choàng đầu. Ðối tượng của họ là những chàng trai người Dao trong trang phục áo Chàm, khăn cùng màu, tay đeo đồng hồ và vai khoác chiếc đài cassette. Ở một góc nọ, dăm bảy chàng trai xúm quanh một cô gái, họ đưa những chiếc máy catssette của họ vào gần cô gái để ghi âm những khúc hát tỏ tình bằng tiếng dân tộc. Thấy có người lạ, cô gái xấu hổ cúi đầu hoặc lấy tay che mặt, nhưng vẫn hát với giai điệu run run.

 Kỷ niệm 105 năm du lịch Sa Pa và khai hội tuần văn hóa - du lịch Sa Pa hè 2011,  một số hình ảnh độc đáo về cảnh tái hiện của phiên chợ tình vùng cao Sa Pa, do các nghệ nhân trẻ dân tộc Dao và dân tộc Mông ở địa phương trình diễn đêm thứ 7 ngày 3-5-2011 trên đường phố cổ của thị trấn du lịch Sa Pa.










(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Chợ tình à  :Wink: )
Ha ha khéo lên đây tham gia chợ tình có khi nào lại tậu được anh dân tộc nào đẹp trai ko nhỉ  :cuoi1:

----------


## Mituot

Chợ tình đúng là nổi tiếng
Ai đi SP về cũng hỏi có tham gia chợ tình ko  :cuoi:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Hố hố Không biết tham gia Chợ tình thì ntn nhỷ  :Wink: )
Bao h có điều kiện thì đi 1 lần cho biết  :cuoi:

----------

